# FreeBSD 10 on Alix2d2



## sniper29a (Sep 14, 2014)

Did anyone manage to compile image for Alix2D2?

I have installed FreeBSD 10 on VM Parallels. During compilation - I get error:


```
device atadisk unknown
```

Did I forget something to download?

I am new to FreeBSD - don't kill me now ;-) I was on Debian before. OpenBSD for servers.

P.S. I managed to compile FreeBSD 8.4 and it is already running on Alix. Qeustion is...would Huwaei E3131 run there...


----------

